

Ask HN: Micro formats? Or, how to make my site's google link look good? - endlessvoid94

This may be a very elementary question, but how does a site go about optimizing how it looks in google's search results?  For example:<p>http://imgur.com/0eVWx<p>That isn't just a link with some text.  That's a link, text, and options.  Plus a search bar.  I looked at the source of the page crawled by google but couldn't see any special META tags or anything.  Can someone explain this to a newbie?
======
nostrademons
For the stock quote, you get it by going public.

The other bits - sitelinks, search box, summary, etc. - are derived
algorithmically, presumably based on where within your site visitors go. The
way to get them is to become popular enough that Google can figure out which
portion of your site is the most popular with visitors.

Edit: Apparently it's not just popularity, it sounds like they parse
navigational structure - breadcrumbs, menus, navlinks, etc. - to infer them.
So make your site clean and well-designed, _and_ get popular, and then they
should show up.

[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answe...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=47334&topic=8523)

~~~
endlessvoid94
good resource, thanks for your answer :-)

------
endlessvoid94
It looks like these are called SiteLinks, and there isn't much info about how
to get Google to add them, except for "make your site easy for their algorithm
to parse".

Anyone have any tips?

